# Looking for a new Hybrid



## callawaygolf1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Im Looking for a new Hybrid and I was wondering what to buy because I tried one out and it worked alot better than my fairway woods or long irons.. What do you guys suggest in the price range of $60- $120


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

What do you want the hybrid to replace? Drivers,Fairway Woods, Irons.....there's hybrids in all these categories. Do you want to replace a given club? Need a little more info to be able to suggest anything.....


----------



## callawaygolf1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Im trying to replace my irons??


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Judging by your screen name... check out the Callaway X series hybrids. If you shop on Callaway Outlet you can typically find some really good deals on gently used equipment.


----------



## The Driver (Dec 11, 2006)

*Hybrids*

The Ping and Callaway are nice I still think the Doublewall is the nicest I've hit in a long time but hey I work for them:dunno: . I played the Callaway until I got my DW prototype and can't imagine changing at this point. They will be out soon.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I've never heard of that club - do you have a link to a website online? I'd like to check it out - thanks.


----------

